# Favorite bands/songs?



## Dread Husky (Sep 2, 2009)

Didn't see this on the first page, so yeah. Favorite bands/songs?

My favorite bands, just to name a few:
Seether, ICP, Twiztid, Prozak, Dark Lotus, Boondox, Disturbed, Drowning Pool, Apocalyptica, HIM, The Rasmus, Lordi, Cradle of Filth, Marilyn Manson, Linkin Park, Kamelot, Creature Feature, The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus, William Control, AFI, Blaqk Audio, Blutengel, Terminal Choice, The 69 Eyes, Korn, Nine Inch Nails, The All-American Rejects, Lunatica, Within Temptation, Nightwish, Evanescence, Ben Moody, Oomph, Eminem, Metallica, Deathstars, Bullet For My Valentine, Smile Empty Soul, Good Charlotte, Soilwork, Slipknot, Nirvana, Hollywood Undead, Suicide Silence, Egypt Central, Blue October, Pain, Three Days Grace, Hypocrisy, Avenged Sevenfold, Cold, Finger Eleven, Stained, Mudvayne, Mushroomhead, Placebo, Green Day, Tokio Hotel, Rob Zombie, Godsmack, Godhead, etc.

And favorite songs:
Wicked Game - HIM (cover)
Bloody Pleasures - Blutengel
Woe Woe - Twiztid
Death Club - William Control
Wasting The Dawn - The 69 Eyes
Drilled A Wire Through My Cheek - Blue October
Nerve - Soilwork
Buried Alive - Creature Feature
If I Was Your Vampire - Marilyn Manson
Dragula - Rob Zombie
Alone I Break - Korn
Wishing Well - Ben Moody
Fading - Prozak (feat. Twiztid and Krizz Kaliko)
Beast Loose In Paradise - Lordi

Could add TONS more songs and probably a few more bands, but i'm too lazy to hunt any more down.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

MortuarySin said:


> Didn't see this on the first page, so yeah. Favorite bands/songs?
> 
> My favorite bands, just to name a few:
> Seether, ICP, Twiztid, Prozak, Dark Lotus, Boondox, Disturbed, Drowning Pool, Apocalyptica, HIM, The Rasmus, Lordi, Cradle of Filth, Marilyn Manson, Linkin Park, Kamelot, Creature Feature, The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus, William Control, AFI, Blaqk Audio, Blutengel, Terminal Choice, The 69 Eyes, Korn, Nine Inch Nails, The All-American Rejects, Lunatica, Within Temptation, Nightwish, Evanescence, Ben Moody, Oomph, Eminem, Metallica, Deathstars, Bullet For My Valentine, Smile Empty Soul, Good Charlotte, Soilwork, Slipknot, Nirvana, Hollywood Undead, Suicide Silence, Egypt Central, Blue October, Pain, Three Days Grace, Hypocrisy, Avenged Sevenfold, Cold, Finger Eleven, Stained, Mudvayne, Mushroomhead, Placebo, Green Day, Tokio Hotel, Rob Zombie, Godsmack, Godhead, etc.
> ...



Erm, favorite basically mean a top 3 MAX, so could ya plz be more precise?

My fave "song" top 3's:

29th symphony
Concerto No. 25
Orgelstueck fuer eine uhr

All by Mozart, my fave "band"


----------



## Kivaari (Sep 2, 2009)

Favourite bands are Death and Artillery (If I had a dollar for every time I've said that on a forum...)

Not really sure about songs, but my favourite albums are (In no particular order)
By Inheritance - Artillery
When Death Comes - Artillery
The Sound of Perseverance - Death
Leprosy - Death
Ride the Lightning - Metallica


----------



## Dread Husky (Sep 2, 2009)

Top three max eh? My bad. Then: 

Bands:
HIM, Twiztid, and Blutengel. 

Songs:
Wicked Game - HIM (cover)
Bloody Pleasures - Blutengel
Woe Woe - Twiztid

Better? C:


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

Much better, thanks.. even if I dunno any of those bands and songs ^^


----------



## NukaXhownD (Sep 2, 2009)

Favorite bands: Freezepop, Nightwish, Rob Zombie

Favorite songs: "Bike Thief" (Freezepop), "Escapist" (Nightwish), "Monkey Wrench" (Foo Fighters).

I am a bike - THIEF. >_<


----------



## Kyoujin (Sep 2, 2009)

Favorite bands? Hmm..

The Dillinger Escape Plan, Dog Fashion Disco/Polkadot Cadaver, Stolen Babies, Tub Ring, Queens of the Stone Age. And anything with Mike Patton. lol.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 3, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=48966

>_>


----------



## chipuplover (Sep 3, 2009)

My all time favorite musical artist is Johnny Cash.  My favorite song is Boondocks by Little Big Town.


----------



## Dread Husky (Sep 3, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=48966
> 
> >_>



Yeah, I didn't see that until this morning, sorry!


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Sep 7, 2009)

MortuarySin said:


> Didn't see this on the first page, so yeah. Favorite bands/songs?
> 
> My favorite bands, just to name a few:
> ICP, Twiztid, Prozak, Dark Lotus, Boondox,  Marilyn Manson, Slipknot, Rob Zombie
> ...



*i love you

*are you a juggalette by chance?


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 7, 2009)

That genre right after grunge and right before alt (and anything sounding like it)


silversun pickups 
sum 41
blink-182 
owl city
yellowcard
smashing pumpkins
beck 
311
sublime
maximum the hormone
green day
weezer

Just to name a few


----------



## Lasair (Sep 7, 2009)

Ill pluck out a top five from my faves

Artists
Metallica
Pearl Jam
Queens of the Stone Age
Alice in Chains
System of a Down

As for songs, tough one. but..
3's & 7's (Queens of the Stone Age: Era Vulgaris)
Master of Puppets (Metallica: Master Of Puppets)
My Name Is Jonas (Weezer: The Blue Album)
Cyanide (Metallica: Death Magnetic)
Drain You (Nirvana: Nevermind)

so many more i could choose, but these are my 'ultimate' faves


----------



## wolfsymphony (Sep 7, 2009)

Saosin, Emarosa, Emery, Circa Survive, Anberlin,  Closure In Moscow, Forgive Durden, The Used, etc..


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 7, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Einherjer, Ensiferum and Therion.
> 
> Therion's "The Invincible" or "Seven Secrets of The Sphinx"
> Einherjer's "Wolf-Age"
> Ensiferum's "Victory Song" or "Tale of Revenge"



:V


----------



## Dread Husky (Sep 7, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> *i love you
> 
> *are you a juggalette by chance?



Just saw this, my bad, I keep posting stuff and forgetting to check back. Yup yup, been down since I was 15.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 7, 2009)

Avenged Sevenfold
Papa Roach
Mindless Self Indulgence
Iron Maiden

Songs (with album) by each respectively:
I Won't See You Tonight (Part 1) - Waking the Fallen
Reckless - The Paramour Sessions
You'll Rebel to Anything - You'll Rebel to Anything
Holy Smoke - No Prayer For the Dying


----------



## Zing (Sep 8, 2009)

Aaahh music...

Favorite Bands:
The Prodigy (their old stuff)
Rob Zombie
Razed in Black
Nine Inch Nails

Favorite Songs:
The Prodigy - FireStarter
Rob Zombie - Dragula (Or.. Really anything from the Hellbilly Deluxe album..)
Nine Inch Nails - March of the Pigs
Razed in Black - Nightmare

Generally if it's dark, angry or overall morbid, I'll typically like it..


----------



## El-Matto (Oct 12, 2009)

I really love Industrial the best, but here's a list of some of my favorite bands in no particular order:

Dir en Grey, Miyavi, Dimmu Borgir, Suicide Commando, Psyclon Nine, Finntroll, Owl City, Grendel, X-Fusion, Korpiklaani, Ensiferum, Life Cried, The Postal Service, System of a Down, Disturbed, E Nomine, Dethklok, Deathstars, The Beatles, Simon and Garfunkel, Tactical Sekt, Dawn of Ashes, CKY, God Module, Amduscia, Guns & Roses (old), Lacuna Coil, Seether, Tristania, Nightwish, Therion, X-Japan, Combichrist, Zeromancer, Shadow Reichenstein, Tyske Ludder, Agonoize, Unter Null, Dope Stars Inc, Eminem, Feindflug, Gorgorath, Dolls of Pain, Angelspit, Tatu, Rammstein, FGFC820, and Dioxyde.


----------



## Takun (Oct 12, 2009)

Get-dancing said:


> Bring me the Horizon - Pray for Plauges



This made me lol with your avatar.



Modest Mouse, Pixies, Radiohead

Cowboy Dan, La La Love You, and Let Down.


----------



## madd foxx (Oct 12, 2009)

Patrick Jumpen
Springstil
Benny Benassi
Tiesto

Holiday-Patrick
Heart to heart-Rob Mayth (Springstil RMX)
Whos your daddy-Benny Benassi
Adagio for Strings-Tiesto


----------



## Stawks (Oct 12, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> La La Love You



Wow. I don't think you realize how much this makes me respect you.

Artists:

They Might be Giants
Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
Pixies
The Magnetic Fields
The Tragically Hip

Songs:

Museum of Idiots - They Might be Giants
Mr. Grieves - Pixies
Ships With Holes Will Sink - We Were Promised Jetpacks
Busbey Burkley Dreams - The Magnetic Fields
Dig, Lazarus, Dig!!! - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
No Pussy Blues - Grinderman
Mercy Seat - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
My Music At Work - The Tragically Hip
Polar Opposites - Modest Mouse
It's All Gonna Break - Broken Social Scene
True Stories - Datarock
Anywhere I Lay My Head - Tom Waits


----------



## Dass (Oct 12, 2009)

Bands/Artists:
Iron Maiden (recently crowned #1)
Rush
Jonathan Coulton
Also note that there are a lot of bands I only know two or three songs of, but I like all of them.

Songs:
Hallowed be thy Name
Won't Get Fooled Again
Aces High


----------



## Takun (Oct 12, 2009)

Stawks said:


> Wow. I don't think you realize how much this makes me respect you.
> 
> Artists:
> 
> ...




Awww yeah, Nick Cave.  I should listen to that some more.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 12, 2009)

Rush: Manhattan Project
Yes: The Revealing Science of God
dj Cheb i Sabbah: Mere Kabu
Dhol Foundation: Colours of Punjab
Niyaz: Ghazal
Stone Temple Pilots: Plush


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Favorite artist:  Mozart
Favorite tracks:

1 - Concerto No. 18 in B flat
2 - Symphony No. 19 in E flat
3 - Waisenhaus-Messe


----------



## Pikuna (Oct 26, 2009)

I have MANY favorite Bands/artists.
Linkin Park, Disturbed, Breaking Benjamin, Utada Hikaru and Nickelback.

And favorite songs? OwO
Well, Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaany. ^^Â°


----------



## Dass (Oct 26, 2009)

ZOMG Pikuna necro'd 3x!

BURN TEH WITCH!


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 26, 2009)

Satan's Trampoline - Lawnmower Deth. 
A.I.D.S - M.O.D.


----------



## Pikuna (Oct 26, 2009)

Dass said:


> ZOMG Pikuna necro'd 3x!
> 
> BURN TEH WITCH!



Mau? owO


----------



## Altamont (Oct 26, 2009)

Favorite Bands (In No Particular Order):

Tool
A Perfect Circle
Panic! at the Disco
Fall Out Boy
System of a Down
Fair to Midland
Sigur Ros
Godspeed You! Black Emporer
Explosions in the Sky
Frightened Rabbit
Linkin Park
Mogwai


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Oct 30, 2009)

my favorite is  paramore


----------



## Jelly (Oct 30, 2009)

I really like James Chance.
I really like saying this all the time.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 30, 2009)

Genesis- Watcher of the Skies


----------



## Stawks (Oct 30, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I really like James Chance.
> I really like saying this all the time.



Jim Sclavunos could beat James Chance in a fight.

Probably has.


----------



## Bad Hare (Oct 30, 2009)

Favorite Artists?

Kimya Dawson
NOFX
AntiFlag
Propaghandi
Guttermouth
Dropkick Murphys
Bad Brains

One of these things is not like the other...


----------



## Plantar (Oct 30, 2009)

Favorite band(s)

Scorpions
Led Zeppelin
Iron Maiden
Metallica

Favorite song- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIABGt0rOrY

Born To Touch your Feelings. <3


----------



## Dass (Oct 30, 2009)

I guess if this is staying open I might as well update my list.

Artists;
The Who
Santana
Rush

Songs;
Behind Blue Eyes (The Who)
Just Feel Better (Santana feat. Steven Tyler)
Into The Night (Santana feat. Chad Kroeger)


----------



## Pie (Oct 31, 2009)

In no particular order....

My favourite bands are:

Arcade Fire
The Shins
Bright Eyes
Death Cab for Cutie
Favourite songs:

Wake up - Arcade Fire
New Slang - The Shins
Sounds of Silence - Simon & Garfunkel
I could name a _lot _more bands and songs, but you get the gist from this list.


----------



## Eisen (Oct 31, 2009)

Abramelin, Abominable Putridity, Amon Amarth, Behemoth, Belphegor, Bloodbath, Bolt Thrower, Carcass, Devourment, Dimmu Borgir, Drudkh, Finntroll, Kalmah, Mithras, Nile, Orbeth, and Vader

Oh and various video game or chiptune songs as well as random songs from other genres.


----------



## Chukkz (Oct 31, 2009)

Far too many. Some of my fav bands/artists/songs:

Thomas Dolby - Budapest By Blimp (seriously look for that one)
David Bowie - Scary Monsters & Supercreeps
AC/DC - Big Balls 
Deep Purple - Child In Time
Devo - Smartpatrol/Mr. DNA
Siouxsie & The Banshees - Spellbound

If I had to choose one of those as my absolute Number 1 fav artist I would most probably go with Thomas Dolby. That man is so talented, he is not only a diverse musician but also is a very clever buisiness person, his company Headspace developed music technology used in mobile phones.


----------



## Trevfox (Oct 31, 2009)

Dimmu Borgir-Lepers Among Us
Night Eternal-MoonSpell
Scorpion Flower-Moonspell
Antidote-Moonspell
Nemesis-Cradle of Filth
Ten Leagues Beneath Contempt-Cradle of Filth
and like everything by Marilyn Manson and Dissection


----------

